# Sticky Keys In Battlefield 2



## AKA_Dawg (Mar 14, 2007)

Since I installed my new card, X1950XT I have keyboard lag like sticky keys when I play BF2 and have ATI tool running. Same thing happens with ATI tray tools. I've tried Many differant keyboards, USB , PS2 , Cordless, wired. I've tried all kinds of settings too.

Has anyone else had this problem? Or know how to fix? 
In a BF2 FAQ i read that "sticky keys" in game can be caused by ATI tool/ATI tray tools, but doesn't elaberate.

I had performance issues with CCC installed, regardless of driver version, so I just installed 7.2 driver only and BF2 runs fantastic. I don't overclock my card, but I love being able to use the hotkeys and fan control with this awesome tool.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## SK-1 (Mar 14, 2007)

Yes it is an awesome tool.Welcome to TPU,..The first thing is to stop spilling your beverages on your keyboard, Just joking,...Do you have the temp.monitor in TOOL running?If so turn it off.Then try a test.


----------



## DR.Death (Mar 14, 2007)

is your cpu overclocked


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 14, 2007)

Too fix this bug Alt-tab back to explorer when in game or at game menu. Open task manager and find BF2 in processes. Right click and set priority to below normal.


----------



## AKA_Dawg (Mar 14, 2007)

It happens if I overclock or not. turning off the temp monitoring didn't fix it. I will try the  Alt-tab back to explorer when in game or at game menu. Open task manager and find BF2 in processes. Right click and set priority to below normal. 
Thanks


----------



## jaxxxon (Mar 15, 2007)

Turning off temp monitoring fixed it for me, can't understand why it didn't for you, and I had the exact same problem you have.  Weird


----------



## AKA_Dawg (Mar 15, 2007)

The only thing I've figured out is, it works fine when i first install it. (both ATI tool and ATI tray tools) but after a restart I get the problem. I have to uninstall and re-install everytime I restart my PC. I ran the game last night with none installed, and it did it for a sec then went away. Maybe it's something else? Windoz and Bf2 are both fresh installs. It works fine if I don't run the tool but without the fan control my card runs at 70+ degrees. I know thats acceptable for this card but it does not give me a warm fuzzy feeling inside.


----------



## AKA_Dawg (Mar 15, 2007)

Update.... after reinstalling again, I thought I'd try some of your suggestions again and turning off the temp monitoring seems to be working!!!!!

Thanks a bunch I am one happy camper enjoying my 150-200 FPS in BF2. 

ATI tool is by far the greatest free program I have ever found  

I will donate soon.


----------

